# Help please. HP 1050C PLUS. Can I print to Vinyl for Tshirt



## cavefender (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi All,
My first post here, I've tried searching for answers but there are an awful lot of questions that I get lost in.
I've been doing sublimation printing to tshirts from my Ricoh sg3110dn then heat pressing to poly tshirts but..... I would like to print directly to Vinyl from my HP 1050C Plus format printer. There is a setting to print to adhesive vinyl but I'm totally lost in which type of Vinyl I require to print to then press onto cotton tshirt??
Any help or info greatly appreciated.

And I hope I've posted in the correct area :/

PS, I'm based in England UK

Thanks again, Tom.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

The printable heat transferable vinyl media I know of is for solvent or eco-solvent inks only, (maybe latex also.) I don't think the printer you have is one of those. You would need inkjet transfer papers.


----------

